# Exercise and Feeding



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

How long should you wait after feeding to exercise your dog? I heard that if you exercise them too soon after feeding, they can get bloat.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If it's vigorous exercise, I wait at least an hour. If it's just going for a stroll, I wait half an hour.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

My window is the same as Emoore's and I do it on both side of feeding (before and after).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes in the am we're out exercising and playing
before i feed him. when we come home i wait 1 to 2 hours before
i feed him. if i feed him before exercising, taking a walk or play
i also wait 1 to 2 hours before feeding him.


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah i definitely wait at least a half hour before i allow her to play or go on a walk. usually what i will do for her after she eats is either put her in the kennel for a bit or let her sit/lay by me with a bone where it isn't crazy exercise. best of luck!


----------

